# Looking for club to take my 6 yr old hunting



## TJ Robinson (Feb 6, 2017)

I am looking for club or lease where I can take my son and wife hunting. We love turkey hunting and deer hunting. Anywhere within 2 hrs of Walton county


----------



## jankus (Apr 13, 2017)

*warren county*

were lookin for members in our club in warren county if thats close enough for you then please respond we would love to show you and your family the property


----------

